# Audi to Defend Title in the American Le Mans Series



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Sebring – In spite of regulations that further penalize the most powerful cars, AUDI AG once again will compete in the American Le Mans Series as a factory team in the 2008 season. Team Audi Sport North America enters two Audi R10 TDI prototypes in all eleven races of the popular sportscar championship. Audi confirmed this prior to the 12 Hours of Sebring (USA), the opening round of the American Le Mans Series. 
* Full Story *


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Audi to Defend Title in the American Le Mans Series ([email protected])*

Frankie and Pirro are two class acts, and it'll be great to see them sharing a car again!!


----------

